# Ice Still Too Thin for Angers



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report

The east end is now frozen but thin. No Report.


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

Ice is good in the west.....pickups all over the lake last night.

This was in the Beaver Bay/Red Mike area.

Clarkie


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Glad to hear, I was starting to wonder.


----------

